# Iphone 6 unlocking



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello all,

Does anyone know or better still have had an iPhone 6 unlocked in dubai ? I'm on my UK contract still and can't afford to buy out of it yet. If I can get it unlocked preferably where someone else has had a decent job done that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to Computer center in Bur Dubai, near goodfellas bar, up escalator on right hand side, go into one pof those shops, can't remember which one, they'll do it for you.

they did my 5s a while back


----------



## flypat23 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks mate appreciate that


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Which uk carrier is it locked to? Pm me I can get it done depending on the carrier.


----------

